# HRT and arousal



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone here had bio-identical hormone replacement of any kind? 

I recently had hormone pellets implanted for menopause issues. I love the effects for the most part, but... it is having an extremely strong affect on my sexual arousal. Just walking, sitting, standing has me on the brink of orgasm 24/7! 

Has anyone experienced something like this and what have you done about it? I know it might sound great but it's a bit too frequent and intense - to the point of distraction.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

No personal experience here, but I suspect a lot of people here will want more information on this particular type of HRT.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am male and have doing the Bio-Identical Testosterone pellets for almost 6 years now. When I first started, my testosterone was around 268. After my first pellets were inserted, I quickly felt like a teenager again after about 2 weeks....meaning my erections were much stronger, and my sexual interest was quickly "heightened".

I cannot say that I was constantly on the brink of orgasm as you describe, but getting my Testosterone levels back where they should be sure provided lots of benefits:

1) I felt that I had a better sense of well being (hard to explain).
2) I was more confident.
3) I had much more energy.
4) I had a much stronger sex drive.
5) I had many more spontaneous erections (I am now 50 years old).
6) I lost weight around my mid section as my metabolism increased.
7) I slept much better.
8) My cholesterol levels improved.
9) I did think about sex a lot more verses when my T level was at 268. Sex was definitely on my mind a lot more often after the pellets.

Overall, doing the bio-identical hormones have given me a much better quality of life. In my opinion, they are definitely worth it. They are in my body (under the skin) for about 90-120 days. If my body needs Testosterone, it has it onboard...and my body uses it. This pellet process is as close to nature as you can get. My pellets were done by the doctor here in Phoenix who is considered the pioneer of bio-identical pellets in the US. He is fantastic. His website has lots of info if you want it. 

My brother tried the Testosterone shots, then the underarm Testosterone cream. He couldn't get consistent results with either one. He has since gone to the pellets under the skin too, and he and his wife are both thrilled with the results. 

I get these pellets inserted 3 times a year. Everytime I go into the waiting room at the doctor's office, it is filled with women getting these pellets too. I have spoken to over 14 women patients myself, and they seem to love them and the results that they are getting from them. 

I do watch my PSA levels and get my prostate checked twice a year...but all in all, I would give the bio-identical pellet hormones an impressive A+


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> Has anyone here had bio-identical hormone replacement of any kind?
> 
> I recently had hormone pellets implanted for menopause issues. I love the effects for the most part, but... it is having an extremely strong affect on my sexual arousal. Just walking, sitting, standing has me on the brink of orgasm 24/7!
> 
> Has anyone experienced something like this and what have you done about it? I know it might sound great but it's a bit too frequent and intense - to the point of distraction.


Welcome to the world of the 14 - 44 year old boy. You're T is too high. Let your doctor know and they'll lower that some next time. When you get your next work up, be sure to get the number, just so you can laugh about it later. One of my female clients was up well over 400 when she first started getting pellets. The high normal in women is about 80-100 and a lot of these docs in the replacement biz seem to shoot for 100-200 post menopausal, which is high itself. You have a high, but controllable sex drive, plus high confidence, lower belly fat, etc. etc. I've had clients go off the T because their husbands weren't willing or able to keep up, due to their own T deficiencies they weren't willing to address.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> I had this is the same Estrogen that I have been using since 1968 or 69...Mine is in a Vaginal Disc....Unfortunately, many doctors are still not aware of this when speaking with female patients...I have found this true twice in the last five years...One even asked me what it was and he was an Internal Medicine physician...This healed the inner vaginal canal for me as I had large fissures from both too much sex and skin thinning with age...Since that time I have never been bothered and I am now 77 and still active with full sexual intercourse at least once a week and hot foreplay at least once another time...This includes both oral and finger stimulation...I can tell when my three month period is close as the soreness will start to show its face...Sometimes I will cheat and take it a few days earlier and then at other times wait a few days longer...It is an awesome helping hand in life for a woman and now I find for a man...I would easily give it five stars...but it is very expensive with the disc....
> 
> I just wanted to add this for any who may have any interest...


It is inspiring story to hear a woman at 77 years old is still desiring regular sex.

Would you say that a consistent sex life has kept you looking younger?


----------



## Miss_Conduct (Jul 12, 2014)

I Notice The Details said:


> My brother tried the Testosterone shots, then the underarm Testosterone cream. He couldn't get consistent results with either one. He has since gone to the pellets under the skin too, and he and his wife are both thrilled with the results.


Good for you. Hypogonadism (low T) is grossly under diagnosed and treated in men, and your health and longevity will benefit. It's too bad that your brother didn't get good results with traditional methods, but most men do. The transdermal treatments are effective in about 90% of the men that try them, and one benefit of having the T buffered through the skin is that it tends to give fairly even blood levels. I'll have to look into the pellets for my husband, who is currently using one of the get products. More treatment options are always a good thing.


----------

